# Search for N Winners! The Lucky Two who won a Nokia N97



## merlin (Jun 18, 2009)

Well folks, it has been a wonderful five days. We received a torrent of entries for the Search for N Contest, but There Can Be Only... Two!

The two winners of the Search for N contest are...

*drumroll*

[highlight]
Sandeep and Mir Tanwir!!!11
[/highlight]

Congratulations guys, you will also get an SMS by 9am today, June 20th, letting you know of your winner status and of course the Nokia N97 should be on your way faster than you can say "the iPhone sucks, Nokia forever". Enjoy the hottest piece of technology, we are not at all jealous. No sir. Not one bit.

Sandeep, Tanwir, if you are reading this, do send us photos of yourself fondling the Nokia N97. That would make up slightly and reduce the jealousy by a notch.

Congratulations again! Hope you and everyone else had fun taking part in the contest. Those who did not win, don't lose heart. There will be similar and hotter contests to come right here on Thinkdigit.com


----------



## rajan14b (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Name : Shobha Bhalinge
Answer 5 : 32GB


----------



## deatul (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Ans: 32GB
-
Atul Gupta
deatul@gmail.com
9888000446
Nokia 6131


----------



## deatul (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Hello
I am just waiting the widget to update & then I ll post answer there too.

Hey when would be results out?
Except for day 1 when I posted at 10PM, all other day I make sure that I don't sleep at night so as not to miss answering at 8AM. Despite the errors in widget I guess I posted on time.
I even made a page where I can track when widget changes, *www.mgvz.com/

So please tell when will result be out  as I sleep in daytime, but sleeping schedule shall be ok by tomorrow 

Atul Gupta


----------



## swood (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

any 1 found the answer widget yet?
 the other site already have it
 have the ans: 32 gb of storage but no where to type it in.
 good luck to all


----------



## deatul (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



swood said:


> any 1 found the answer widget yet?
> the other site already have it
> have the ans: 32 gb of storage but no where to type it in.
> good luck to all



Check the right side for the widget.
or go here *searchforn.com/banner.aspx?source=thinkdigit


----------



## swood (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

thanks for the help. found it and answered.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

where on techtree did they put the widget?


----------



## alz19 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

32 GB


----------



## talwar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Techtree shown widgets on contest screen.you just so over there.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

*Fourteen days*, I was so happy to participate in the digit daily contests, where I had to sought various sites for answers. Sometimes I found it right on the Google page, and many times, I was pushed farther into the realms of web. And I _happily _went inside, just to get a clue, since each answer was like an accomplishment._ AND Then came the Nokia quiz_.

Was it a quiz, one can argue. Personally it was like a quest to first find the widget. The widget was nowhere to be seen and I thought this quiz to have a bug, which forbid me to answer the first question. 
The next day when I actually found the root of problem, the Adblock plugin, I was exasperated.  So I woke at 8 am daily then onwards and gave the solution to the mighty widget, which now I COULD see with other colorful ads. 

I thought maybe at least I have a little vague chance to win Nokia gadget,  until I read these line on the sponsors site - 
"Only the first ten all-correct entries will each get a chance to win the New Nokia N97." 

So have you noticed... "ALL-CORRECT ENTRIES".. I guess, I am out...
thanks to the unclear rules previously stated, and thanks to that 1 freaking question.
(sorry, no offense meant for digit)


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



vineet369 said:


> *Fourteen days*, I was so happy to participate in the digit daily contests, where I had to sought various sites for answers. Sometimes I found it right on the Google page, and many times, I was pushed farther into the realms of web. And I _happily _went inside, just to get a clue, since each answer was like an accomplishment._ AND Then came the Nokia quiz_.
> 
> Was it a quiz, one can argue. Personally it was like a quest to first find the widget. The widget was nowhere to be seen and I thought this quiz to have a bug, which forbid me to answer the first question.
> The next day when I actually found the root of problem, the Adblock plugin, I was exasperated.  So I woke at 8 am daily then onwards and gave the solution to the mighty widget, which now I COULD see with other colorful ads.
> ...



@vineet hey dude.. this sounds very weird.  i got no problems with it really.. the widget was available right next to the post everyday.. not sure why u had a problem locating it!


----------



## shaunmarl (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

the answer is 32 GB.
wow, i actually did manage to answer all the questions!
any idea when the winners will be announced?

good luck .
cheers everyone!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



follower of krazzy said:


> @vineet hey dude.. this sounds very weird.  i got no problems with it really.. the widget was available right next to the post everyday.. not sure why u had a problem locating it!



The widget was blocked by the Adblock extension I had installed in my firefox.
Ifound it when I temporarily disabled it, because of some reason, and pop came the widget, next time I visited the contest page of Nokia.
Well, I guess its time to turn on the Adblock again..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



shaunmarl said:


> the answer is 32 GB.
> wow, i actually did manage to answer all the questions!
> any idea when the winners will be announced?
> 
> ...



When u submit the answer to the widger... pop comes a msg...
_*Keep your fingers crossed. Visit www.searchforn.com*_
_*     on June 20th for the results!*_
Hope I helped...​


----------



## Chirag (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Oh, I missed the second day.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

answer is not 32GB its 48GB


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Duh! Just now I figured out that we have to answer from the same blog or site otherwise we are disqualified!  And I have answered three from thinkdigit and one from FoneArena!


----------



## rohanisbusy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

32gb


----------



## aby4u (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

i want Nokia N 97.....................


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



> i want Nokia N 97.....................


*
so do I....*


----------



## agent47 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Hi there Does anyone know when do the results come out.
I mean at what time....
Thanks A Lot In Advance
Hemant Wadhwa
98 130 130 130


----------



## agent47 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: 32GB on the Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

does anyone know who won?????????????//


----------



## agent47 (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn it I DIDN'T WIN
*edited*

Be nice Hemant, there will be other contests.


----------



## rajan14b (Jun 20, 2009)

This was not fair...some of them the winner names didnt had even surnames... none of the winner had ever commented in comments section...ok tat was not necessary ..but not a single winner on all 4 sites ever commented !!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 20, 2009)

rajan14b said:


> This was not fair...some of them the winner names didnt had even surnames... none of the winner had ever commented in comments section...ok tat was not necessary ..but not a single winner on all 4 sites ever commented !!



dude.. it was not required to be put in the comments section but smartly in the widget given in the post...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

Who'are *Sandeep and Mir tanvi*r?


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Who'are *Sandeep and Mir tanvi*r?


MEMEMEME!!! WHAT DO I WIN????!??

I don't remember participating though 

(I blame the lemmings guy on IRC for telling me I won something. All his fault. Also, his internet connection sucks)


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Heh, even I thought it was you.


----------



## SandeepAugustine (Jun 20, 2009)

Hai. My name is SANDEEP AUGUSTINE. I want to kno that have I won it. Or any other Sandeep?

Please contact me Forum Administrator at sapien4u@gmail.com or +91 9447725020.

I got a message to look at www.searchforn.com but no other msgs. Pls confirm it.

Pls post the details of the winners otherwise.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^^ You lucky dog 

  First post in this form and you get to win a N97.Wonder whether its rewarding at all being with thinkdigit forum all the time.


----------



## purplesunrise (Jul 22, 2009)

Nokia generously gave us *EIGHT* Nokia N97 devices to give away. So, we’ve been running a riddle competition for you to guess and hopefully get right.
voiture simulation de credit immobilier en ligne - Simulation credit immobilier en ligne. L’Internet a rendu encore plus facile d’obtenir de l’aide pour trouver le credit immobilier.


----------



## Bancato (Aug 7, 2009)

it was not required to be put in the comments section but smartly in the widget given in the post
proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation - demander un rachat de crédit, faites une simulation rachat de credit en ligne.proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation


----------

